# Beijing Safari



## Vikrant (Jun 20, 2015)

I would watch it. 

---







India-based animation house Krayon Pictures is collaborating with China's Heshan Media to produce "Beijing Safari," a sequel to its animated feature "Delhi Safari."

The animated film will revolve around critical issues in society like water contamination.

The animated film's script will be written by Oscar-nominated writer Tab Murphy and will be directed by Daniel St. Pierre. Murphy was also the man behind 1988's "Gorillas in the Mist," while St. Pierre was the director of Disney films "The Lion King" and "Aladdin."

...

India China to Co-Produce Beijing Safari Entertainment Yibada


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 20, 2015)

LOL...

For some reason I was picturing a wild dog hunt.

Yeah I know "that's racist"


----------

